# How to deal with loose dogs



## KellyAlaska (May 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We just got our Mini "Jack" to Alaska last week and he is settling in nicely. I have long lined him down our roads a few times to get him used to his surroundings before I hook him to our new cart. Every time we go out it seems someone has loose dogs and they always come running over to Jack and start barking and going crazy. He has been amazing so far and just stands quietly while they try to catch the dog. Today I had a small dog run right up behind him and stand right at his heels. It did not bite him or anything but I took my whip and pushed the dog away for fear of him getting us both kicked. His owner did not say anything but she could not catch her little dog. Thank God Jack is a very seasoned driving horse so he tends to be rock steady in all situations. We are new to the neighborhood and I do not want to make any enemies but I will do whatever it takes to protect my horse. I was wondering if other drivers have had similar situations and how they handle dogs. We live in the country where tons of people have sled dogs ect so there are no leash laws out here to protect us.

Below is a picture of Jack on his way home to Fairbanks Alaska from the Anchorage Airport.


----------



## brasstackminis (May 30, 2011)

I drive out on country roads and there are soooo many loose dogs. I do not stop. Usually the dogs like to chase the whole thing...me and the cart and horse. So like when they chase cars, they wait until the horse is past them and follow me from behind. I keep driving and if the dogs keep coming I do one of a few things: I tell the dogs in a loud stern voice to "go home," If that doesn't work then I take my driving whip (still driving) and swoosh it behind me. Usually don't have to do either. I guess that since the dogs are usually thinking they are protecting "their" territory, they give up when they think they have "chased" you off. Only time I got worried was when it was 3 great danes, but they too gave up quickly after one was touched by my whip. I guess they were not used to getting "touched" by something when they are chasing cars!





Karen


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2011)

What stunning scenery!



I envy you your drives just for that, bears and all.





As for the dogs, I'd carry some sort of long-distance, directed pepperspray (bear spray?) and be prepared to use my whip. As Karen said I'd start with verbal warnings and assume the dogs are just curious, but especially with sled dogs and other more wild types it would be easy for a pack to form and the worst thing you could do would be to try and outrun them. You HAVE to be able to defend your horse in that circumstance and getting out of the cart to go to his head would be a bad idea. Thus, the long-distance pepperspray. I also do not stop my horses if they go to stomp at or nip a dog who gets too pushy and invasive. I want them to know they have a right to defend their space against canines unless I specifically ask them not to, something I would never have done with my big horses. The dog is the one in danger with a riding horse! But I don't want my minis to someday stand quietly while a feral pack approaches them in the paddock and not start fighting back until it's too late because I taught them that dogs are friends.





The most important part of staying safe that I've found is establishing trust with your horse. He needs to stand when you tell him to, go when you tell him to even if his way is blocked, and know when you're yelling and swishing a whip at someone else that you aren't talking to him and he doesn't need to get upset. There's been a lot of times I could have gotten into real difficulty if Kody hadn't trusted me that way. (I don't even want to think about the time some drunk 20-something guys chased us through our neighborhood in a car after dark. Kody saved us from some serious trouble by trusting me enough to gallop down the road when they'd left to circle the block and then dodging behind hedges and cars to hide when they came back into sight. Gallop like Paul Revere, stop dead to hide. Gallop, duck up a driveway and hide. Gallop... He saved me that night, as did having agreements with a bunch of my neighbors that I'm free to drive on their properties. I've carried a cell phone ever since though! If I'd had one I could have simply hidden and called my dad to drive down in the car and escort us home instead of worrying I was about to get boxed in and raped. I cannot tell you how many carrots that horse got that night for understanding I was truly frightened and doing whatever he could to help me!)

Leia


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 1, 2011)

They make something call Direct Stop. It is used to break up dog fights. It works great and I would always have that with you. Sled dogs are great but have a high prey drive so if you have more than a few around they might start looking at your mini like a fun thing to chase.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 8, 2011)

i would either use wasp spray, pepper spray or your whip. i read that wasp spray works just like pepper spray but you can spray at longer distances.

with most dogs a verbal spanking and your whip will do, but some dogs need a little more 'persuasion' to leave you and your horse alone.


----------



## Katiean (Jun 8, 2011)

One main thing is I NEVER allow a dog no matter how big or small the dog is. A horse I trained was ruined because the owner allowed a dog to approach and the dog bit the horse. After that barking dogs sent this guy over the edge. I always stop my horse and shout at the dog "go home" or "no". If they come closer I hit the dog with my whip and I am not nice about it. I feel that my horse is more important than some dog. Dogs can and do cause damage to the horses. I will protect my horse and I do not care who's dog it is.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 9, 2011)

Molly said:


> i would either use wasp spray, pepper spray or your whip.


Avoid spraying pepper spray into the wind, though.


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 9, 2011)

After having a dog rush out of an invisible fence last year and attack my horse, thus causing what could have been a very bad accident I no longer drive on that part of the road. It is really sad as I have every right to be there, but lack of leash laws permit folks to let their dogs do as they wish. If I were to start back driving in that area pepper spay would be with me, and I would make sure it is the strong bear stuff!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

if a dog got too close, I would yell at them... if they didn't listen, I would smack them with my whip. Never had to do it before but a friend's mini got attacked by a dog while driving. I would have no issue smacking a dog as hard as I had to with my whip.

ALWAYS carry a cell phone when you are out on the trail in case of emergency.


----------



## susanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Be sure to use a whip with a decent length lash, not just a popper.

If you have a passenger, have them carry a lunge whip (but be certain they don't let it flop arround and confuse your horse).

I second the wasp spray, as it is a very focused, directional spray that is unlikely to come back on you, and can be sprayed from a long distance.


----------

